# Help with running half marathon!



## Yerdusk (Jun 6, 2016)

So I've been running for a few years now, only doing the odd 10k and a few small runs during the week to try and keep fit, but 3 weeks ago I started training for a half marathon. 
I've been a type 1 for around 10 years now, I carb count my insulin and have been using this method for around 2 years and it's been great. 
Problem is I keep having hypos when I get to around 6 miles. I really need some sound advice please. 
Thanks in advance. 
Adam.


----------



## Copepod (Jun 6, 2016)

Welcome to the forum, Yerdusk / Adam. Have you discovered these websites, with lots of info for people with diabetes?:
http://www.runsweet.com/MarathonRunning.html (also, use sidebar to explore other pages eg physiology of exercise)
http://www.teambloodglucose.com/TeamBG/Type_1_Basics.html
In particular, if you don't already know about the differences between aerobic and anaerobic exercise, check those details.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jun 6, 2016)

Hi Adam and welcome to the forum.  Take a look at the sites mentioned by Copepod - very useful.  In my experience I've found reducing my basal helps not only with the period of exercise itself but also the following hours which can result in hypos as the body replaces its glycogen stores.  You may wish to discuss this with your DSN.  I'm on MDI and it's doable but not as easy as having a pump.  Depending on the length and intensity of the exercise you will normally need to consume some carbs as you go along but to begin with a lot of it is trial and error involving lots of testing.  Good luck with the half marathon. 

I don't know if you already use one but in my experience a Freestyle Libre is very useful during prolonged exercise.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 7, 2016)

Yerdusk said:


> So I've been running for a few years now, only doing the odd 10k and a few small runs during the week to try and keep fit, but 3 weeks ago I started training for a half marathon.
> I've been a type 1 for around 10 years now, I carb count my insulin and have been using this method for around 2 years and it's been great.
> Problem is I keep having hypos when I get to around 6 miles. I really need some sound advice please.
> Thanks in advance.
> Adam.


Hi Adam, welcome to the forum  It looks like 6 miles is your threshold for when your body starts needing extra carbs to keep you going. For me it happens at about 8 miles and I need to top up with a gel or couple of jelly babies for each subsequent couple of miles to keep my levels up. This is something that can vary a great deal from person to person, so the solution is to test frequently (annoying on a run, but necessary!) so you can get a good feeling for how much your body needs, and when. Hopefully, by the time your half marathon comes around you will be confident about your carb requirements and only maybe need to do one test mid-race (which is what I usually do). As well as the websites mentioned earlier, I found the Diabetic Athlete's Handbook very useful for understanding the physical processes and effects of exercise when you are on insulin, so worth a read.

When is the 'big day'?


----------



## Yerdusk (Jun 7, 2016)

Cheers for the advice! The big day is in 11 weeks, i had been feeling really confident, until yesterday! Now I'm realising that my diabetes actually will need to be managed whilst i run. Something I've never really considered before.


----------



## Yerdusk (Jun 7, 2016)

Matt Cycle said:


> Hi Adam and welcome to the forum.  Take a look at the sites mentioned by Copepod - very useful.  In my experience I've found reducing my basal helps not only with the period of exercise itself but also the following hours which can result in hypos as the body replaces its glycogen stores.  You may wish to discuss this with your DSN.  I'm on MDI and it's doable but not as easy as having a pump.  Depending on the length and intensity of the exercise you will normally need to consume some carbs as you go along but to begin with a lot of it is trial and error involving lots of testing.  Good luck with the half marathon.
> 
> I don't know if you already use one but in my experience a Freestyle Libre is very useful during prolonged exercise.



The freestyle libre looks great, bit I'm not sure I fancy spending that much money


----------



## Northerner (Jun 7, 2016)

Yerdusk said:


> Cheers for the advice! The big day is in 11 weeks, i had been feeling really confident, until yesterday! Now I'm realising that my diabetes actually will need to be managed whilst i run. Something I've never really considered before.


11 weeks should be plenty of time to get lots of training runs in and see how you get on. I'd suggest doing a few 10-milers later on in your training, and also try to do a few runs at the same time as the race will take place because your injecting/eating might be different on the day and you don't want any surprises! When do you eat/inject prior to a run? I almost always run early mornings, about 90 minutes after injecting and eating. This means I have both food digesting and insulin circulating during the run. Some people find they really need to reduce their insulin quite a bit beforehand, others (like me!) reduce subsequent mealtime insulin doses as I need less after a good run  Once you are familiar with how you react and what your needs are it becomes less of an inconvenience, although sometimes difficult to test on a long run when your hands are cold/hot/sweaty and the blood is pumping - I often get a problems where I prick my finger and the blood smears over the finger rather than forming a drop  Also, I use the Freestyle Optium meter (which doubles as my blood ketone meter) when out running as the test strips are individually foil-wrapped - much easier than trying to get a strip out of an awkward tub and sending them flying everywhere 

Good luck, keep us updated on your progress!


----------



## Yerdusk (Jun 7, 2016)

Northerner said:


> 11 weeks should be plenty of time to get lots of training runs in and see how you get on. I'd suggest doing a few 10-milers later on in your training, and also try to do a few runs at the same time as the race will take place because your injecting/eating might be different on the day and you don't want any surprises! When do you eat/inject prior to a run? I almost always run early mornings, about 90 minutes after injecting and eating. This means I have both food digesting and insulin circulating during the run. Some people find they really need to reduce their insulin quite a bit beforehand, others (like me!) reduce subsequent mealtime insulin doses as I need less after a good run  Once you are familiar with how you react and what your needs are it becomes less of an inconvenience, although sometimes difficult to test on a long run when your hands are cold/hot/sweaty and the blood is pumping - I often get a problems where I prick my finger and the blood smears over the finger rather than forming a drop  Also, I use the Freestyle Optium meter (which doubles as my blood ketone meter) when out running as the test strips are individually foil-wrapped - much easier than trying to get a strip out of an awkward tub and sending them flying everywhere
> 
> Good luck, keep us updated on your progress!


Thanks for the great advice. I've got myself a12 week training plan which includes 1 long run per week, maxing out at 12 miles, with 2 smaller runs and 1 speed work day. I tend to run mid afternoon or evening, and try to eat around 90 mins before running. Sometimes I will run before lunch, but I've not really been planning my insulin doses before the run, so need to start looking at this.


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 7, 2016)

Welcome Yerdusk & well done for keeping active. Its what works for you, trial & hopefully not error. Really good luck


----------



## Copepod (Jun 7, 2016)

One extra tip that might suit you, regarding nutrition. Personally, I hate sports gels - too sweet, too big, left with open sticky packs - so I use fruit puree pouches when running, which have around 10 to 20g of carbohydrate in a 80 to 100g pouch, taste nice, don't need to drink extra with each pouch, have lids so stickiness is contained. Cheaper too, especially if you buy supermarket own brands and / or 5 for 4 type offers. They're in children's food aisle.


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 7, 2016)

Copepod said:


> One extra tip that might suit you, regarding nutrition. Personally, I hate sports gels - too sweet, too big, left with open sticky packs - so I use fruit puree pouches when running, which have around 10 to 20g of carbohydrate in a 80 to 100g pouch, taste nice, don't need to drink extra with each pouch, have lids so stickiness is contained. Cheaper too, especially if you buy supermarket own brands and / or 5 for 4 type offers. They're in children's food aisle.


Will have a look for them Copepod. I have lots of things stashed around van but when they get hot in the sun not good. Tks


----------



## Martin Canty (Jun 7, 2016)

Not a runner myself (nor insulin dependent) but a few friends are ultra runners... They use a powder product called CARBPRO which (apparently) has a neutral flavor when mixed with water, 50g of complex carbs in a liter of water.


----------

